# Rough shifting



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

I bought my son a used 1996 Altima about 5 months ago. He recently told me that it was rough shifting. We have not changed the Trans. Oil since we bought it and don't know when the previous owner changed it. Would changing the oil at this point help? Are there any additives and anyone out there has used that might help? Other than that it runs great. I also have a 1996 Altima, (like father like sone) I maintain it well and it runs great. I have a problem with the auto antenna, It does not retract automatically anymore. I can hear the motor running, and if i put the antenna down with my hand slightly it will detract. It will come out automatically though. I tried to remove it the other day, but I didn't know how to remove the little ball at the top of the antenna, so I can remove it. Anyone know how to remove it? Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks in advance
Eddie


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

*?????*

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## WantedMobster (Oct 29, 2004)

*fluids*

It wouldnt hurt to change, i would. But additives are a complete waste of time, I've been doing a study and all an additive is a thick much heavier wieghted oil that is sometimes dyed a color.


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Thanks*



WantedMobster said:


> It wouldnt hurt to change, i would. But additives are a complete waste of time, I've been doing a study and all an additive is a thick much heavier wieghted oil that is sometimes dyed a color.


Thanks for taking the time to reply.
Eddie


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

5-speed manual tranny?

Try a 50/50 mix of Red Line MTL and MT-90. One is a 70W-80 and the other is a 75W-90. You can get them from myoilshop.com and other places.

Search using the names of those oils to find more discussion. 

Not a perfect solution for a troubled tranny but most people notice at least some improvement ... especially in the cold.


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Thanks*



Bror Jace said:


> 5-speed manual tranny?
> 
> Try a 50/50 mix of Red Line MTL and MT-90. One is a 70W-80 and the other is a 75W-90. You can get them from myoilshop.com and other places.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll check it out.

Ed


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I like to use a synthetic gear oil in my trans that has a greater viscosity range than the factory calls for. Also check the engine mount on the rear for deterioration because this can cause binding in the linkage.

Troy


----------

